# Harmony of Reformed Confessions



## toddpedlar (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi -

While we're on the topic of confessions, I am wondering whether there is anywhere online one of the old harmonies of the Reformed Confessions, etc. I can always get my hands on the Beeke/Ferguson Reformed Confessions Harmonized, but I would like something electronic if it exists - anyone know of anything out there before I blow 2 or 3 hours searching?

I know of the Westminster Shorter Catechism Project, which has a nice harmony of the Westminster Standards accessible (http://www.shortercatechism.com/harmonies.html), but I'd like to find something that draws in several other reformed documents. Anyone know of anything?

Thanks!

Todd


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't know if it is available online anywhere but a helpful resource in this regard is Theodore Beza's _The Harmony of Protestant Confessions_ edited by Peter Hall.


----------

